# Looking for advice



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just hung a 75 sheet addition two days ago. The roofer was supposed to roof it that day. No windows in and it's only half tyveked, window and door openings are covered with plywood. Roof has month old wrinkled tar paper on it. Needless to say the roofer was a day late and we had a rain storm with 50 mph winds that night. I came back in the morning yesterday and there were a few puddles on the floor and wet seams and corners. The rock feels soft at the seams. The builder had the plywood on the gables cut out and lifted the insulation up and tossed the soaked ones then put a fan in the attic. There's a 24" high velociy fan in the addition. By the end of the day the rock didnt look wet but some of the screws at the seams were popped. There's yellow water stains on all the seams and corners. He wants me to start taping today. I don't know what to do. He says it had a day to dry out but I don't want to come back in a month with furniture and flooring in and have to repair everything. Do you think it will dry out? Would it have to be all re hung? Should I just re screw the whole thing? Ive had sheets delivered in the rain where they're a little soggy when we install them but they're fine in a few hours. I'm just really stressed and would appreciate any advice or oppinions. Thanks


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess my concern would be mold on the top side, if the water is trapped between the vapor barrier and the rock it will take a long time to dry out. There are also tools to check the moisture of the board. If the GC is pushing the schedule I would consider having him sign a waiver stating that you are concerned with the moisture and any repairs will be an extra. But again my concern is the mold issue.

Good luck, hope it works out for the best.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as he got it dried out within a day or two and roof is covered now mold won't be an issue. If board has dried out and is not punky I would just rescrew where needed and tape.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

One day is not long enough for it to dry out. Period. Tell him he can wait. Or, have him sign something releasing you of responsibility.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Slim is right. If those boards have a high content of moister ,and you finish it out. when they do dry out there will be screw pops galore. I had a home 3 years ago.. The rock was wet right off the truck. The hangers were pissed because the rock was so heavy, ,, that's how wet the rock was. mostly 54'' in this home. 2 story 300 boards. I knew i was fn up,,,,,but I was near broke, and the gc was pushing. 6 months later every screw in that house popped. Field screws/seams/butts mud was falling off the metal bead.
FN nightmare. The rock shrunk up..Hate to add to your anxiety Arey,,, butt that's my story ,,and my opinion..


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> I just hung a 75 sheet addition two days ago. The roofer was supposed to roof it that day. No windows in and it's only half tyveked, window and door openings are covered with plywood. Roof has month old wrinkled tar paper on it. Needless to say the roofer was a day late and we had a rain storm with 50 mph winds that night. I came back in the morning yesterday and there were a few puddles on the floor and wet seams and corners. The rock feels soft at the seams. The builder had the plywood on the gables cut out and lifted the insulation up and tossed the soaked ones then put a fan in the attic. There's a 24" high velociy fan in the addition. By the end of the day the rock didnt look wet but some of the screws at the seams were popped. There's yellow water stains on all the seams and corners. He wants me to start taping today. I don't know what to do. He says it had a day to dry out but I don't want to come back in a month with furniture and flooring in and have to repair everything. Do you think it will dry out? Would it have to be all re hung? Should I just re screw the whole thing? Ive had sheets delivered in the rain where they're a little soggy when we install them but they're fine in a few hours. I'm just really stressed and would appreciate any advice or oppinions. Thanks


I think you do not responsible for wet *sheetrock service* and for any obligations since it got wet. I would try to talk to GC about extra work and money since it is not your fault. It can happen with anyone. 
http://1drywall.com/services.html


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Despite me trying to convince him otherwise, the builder seemed to think it was ok to start taping. I just ran the second coat today and so far only two spots are going to need repairs. The paper was peeling loose on two butts under the tape. Right where I thought it might. He agreed to pay me extra by the hour to go back and rescrew the job. So I'm happy but I'm not sure he'll be when he's gotta call me back to do more repairs that aren't free. I'll post pictures on sanding day.


----------



## wizwilliam (6 mo ago)

Reston they have served hundreds of homes and variety of different industrial and commercial buildings in Northern Virginia and Washington, DC. You should have peace of mind knowing you are only working with reputable roofing Company.I highly recommended to you all of guys.
www.restonroof.com


----------



## wizwilliam (6 mo ago)

Reston they have served hundreds of homes and variety of different industrial and commercial buildings in Northern Virginia and Washington, DC. You should have peace of mind knowing you are only working with reputable roofing Company.


----------

